# Is it wrong if i cry during my appointment with my therapist?



## 57902

I mean yesterday it was my first appointment and when i started talking i was about to cry but i didn't.I just felt it would be embarrassing,you know?But if i get all emotional again,should I cry or not?I mean the therapist is gonna be like "OMG!She's totally crazy!".


----------



## rainbowOne

No, most people cry in their therapist meetings. If you look, you'll probably see they have a big box of tissues on the side for everyone who cries.
It's alright to cry, you're generally talking about really emotional stuff, and sometimes that does make us cry.
I try not to cry in therapy but thats just me being stubborn, sometimes I do cry though just cos I can't help it. 

Anyway, as for worrying that you're therapist will think you're crazy... well they're a therapist. They're there to deal with crazy people :lol


----------



## vitaminu100

I've cried in front of all of the therapists I've seen. It's a good thing, because it shows you're being honest and are in touch with your emotions. It also shows that you're willing to talk about areas which are difficult for you, which is essential in therapy.


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB

Hi, Shygirl007, don't worry about crying. At the end of the day the therapist is there to help you. If you cry you cry and im pretty sure you will not be the only person they have seen crying.


----------



## AussiePea

Completely normal to cry, it's good to just let out all your emotion instead of building it up inside you and that is the safest place to do so. They do not judge you negatively for it, but to be able to open up that much to them will enable them to get to know you and your problems far easier and as a result hopefully help you on your way to overcoming your fears.


----------



## odd_one_out

Ask her. If you really want to cry do so. If you don't want to and it just emerges then it could make you feel worse. That's why I've always contained it. Crying before strangers in particular can make one vulnerable. It has to be with the right person to be of benefit. You can't tell after just one session.


----------



## FairleighCalm

crying is healthy. part of therapy is getting to the point where you can cry, accept you are crying and be okay with crying. let it rip and youll be closer to being healthier. dont judge yourself okay?


----------



## Mia Q

.


----------



## polardude18

It is always acceptable to cry during a therapy session, the point of these sessions is to get you to see more about your life and sometimes that means crying. Your therapist is used to seeing all kinds of emotion otherwise that person would not be a therapist. They will not feel awkward at all if you cry so do not worry about it.


----------



## Marakunda

Not "wrong" at all... In fact I'm sure a lot of people do that, in therapy.


----------



## seriouskid

I wish I could cry, I wish I could let myself. At the very least my therapist would know how I really feel.

Cry, let her know how you feel.


----------



## JMonkey

It's not wrong to cry.
I cried once during my therapy. She didn't think I was crazy. Everybody cries.


----------



## wxolue

During the first appointment of every therapist I've seen, I've cried.


----------



## Xande

Don't worry about crying, I have before although I tend to hold it back, cause I've always had this messed up thought in my head that men aren't supposed to cry or feel sad emotions. I know it's wrong, but still stuck in the back of my head.


----------

